
Someone is astroturfing anti-net neutrality comments to the FCC website - paws
https://www.reddit.com/r/esist/comments/6a6u93/someone_is_astroturfing_identical_antinet/
======
pinewurst
From comments: apparently this is being done by DCI Group (dcigroup.com) on
retainer from the big telecoms.

